# stingrays affecting flounder??



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm curious if this is a possibility. The last three times I floundered, the most recent two nights ago, I have seen thousands of stingrays. I stuck the only 3 flounder I saw. Do you think the stingrays run off the flounder? I was on the west end of Dauphin Island where in the past have gigged them by the dozens. What gives??


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Could be, flounder population as a whole seems to dwindling


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I would say "yes and no".
I have limited out on flounder many times when the stingray's seemed to be everywhere.
I have also not seen very many flounder on other occasions when the stingrays were abundant as well.
I have also seen stingrays spook founder that I was about to gig, but overall I think they get along and just move around each other and get out of each others way.
I have gigged many flounder that were laying in a stingray hole.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll bet you posted where you got the tons of flounder before. If U did thats were they went to, the 30 or 40 giggers that showed up the next day and again this year.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I've never seen any successful flounder gigger post where they find flounder on this site. Ever. And I look often. lol.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Where I launch is 13 miles. The closest public launch is 18 miles (one way). It's a long run. I was there gigging by myself which is usually the case. I don't think it's an issue of a lot of giggers sticking all of them.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

me and my buddy were just having this same conversation because we have been told both. I personally don't think it matters but that's just me


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

gator75 said:


> I've never seen any successful flounder gigger post where they find flounder on this site. Ever. And I look often. lol.


It's not on the forum it's on FB.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Flounder Giggers will lie sometime about where they gig fish too


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Splittine said:


> It's not on the forum it's on FB.


Bingo!!! Loose lips sink ships!!


----------



## tide9967 (Jul 6, 2016)

Marc, if its posted on the net its gotta be true.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Your so right Terry.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Too get back on subject
DSAR I've often thought the same thing, Whenever I saw a lot stingrays I would not see many Flounders either. 
BTW How was the water down to the west?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

It was the clearest that I have ever seen. Very calm. One boat camping no one floundering.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

dsar592 said:


> One boat camping no one floundering.


Could you see the glow to the East from all the giggers over here? There have been so many you can probably see them from space.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

daylate said:


> Could you see the glow to the East from all the giggers over here? There have been so many you can probably see them from space.


It's that time of year when the "I'm Going To Catch Fall" Run Guys Come Out.

I heard that the Eastern Area around the bridge was pretty crowded this week end also.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL "fall run"


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had stingrays spook flounder, but about a week ago I went out for about an hour and stuck 4 and saw tons of stingrays. So I don't think it really matters much.

Also FACEBOOK is detrimental to flounder gigging. They will damn near post the GPS coordinates on there.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Cobiacatcher said:


> Also FACEBOOK is detrimental to flounder gigging. They will damn near post the GPS coordinates on there.


 Yeah, I'm thinking social media is responsible for the current flood of giggers.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

tide9967 said:


> Marc, if its posted on the net its gotta be true.


 Big Spring Lake lol


----------



## Sandmanfishing (Jun 12, 2015)

I have had to wait for a stingray to move so I could gig a flounder under him The ray swam right over the flounder as I was getting ready to gig the flounder


----------

